# Spanish news



## ExpatNiels (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, i will be going to Spain soon to finnish my Masters and I am trying to find some information about ways to get to learn Spain a bit better. I hope this is the correct place for this post..

I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about channels that provide the news. I am looking for some divers channels to broaden my knowledge. Could you guys tell me what the Spain sources are? Like for instance, a Spannish newspaper a bit similar to the NY Times or USA Today is....

I am trying to soak up as much info as possible to get a head start  Could anyone fill in this list for me? 

Newspapers
-	Serious newspaper: in USA: New York Times. In Spain you have...?
-	Large sensational newspaper: USA Today or The Sun. In Spain you have...?

TV
-	Serious news program: In USA: Charlie Rose or Meet the Press. In Spain you have...? 
-	Large news channel: in USA: MSNBC News. In Spain you have...?
-	News sensation: in USA: Fox News. In Spain you have...?

Radio
-	Large radio station: in USA: National Public Radio. In Spain you have...?

Online
-	large news webpage such as Huffington Post. In Spain you have...?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there Niels, welcome!

Here are some recommendations, all available online:

Serious newspaper: El País
Popular newspaper: ABC
Satirical magazine: El Jueves

There is a Spanish version of Huffington Post - El Huff

National TV news channel: Noticias 24

TV programmes: 

Informe Seminal 
Salvados
El Intermedio (satirical) 


These are the state-run radio channels: Radio Nacional de España - RTVE.es There are countless more local and commercial channels.

Have fun!


----------



## ExpatNiels (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you so much, this helps a lot 

Could you maybe also tell me the most watched news program? Is that Noticias or maybe the news on a different channel?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know, all the main channels have their own news. Maybe you could search for national viewing statistics on Google.

Each Autonomous Community has its own regional news programme, and these are very popular because the news is more local and relevant. In Andalucia where I am, we have Canal Sur. Noticias 24 is good for international news. So I watch a bit of both.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

El Telediario de la 1 es el que mas se ve.

The News program on TVE1 is the one most people watch. Stay away from Telecinco!


----------

